# Need a first timer in toronto willing to attend an SAS group



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm still a bit skeptical on attending these SAS meetings in toronto, canada and wonder if there’s anyone else out who's in a similar situation willing to take the plunge. 

PM me. Thanks


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow. Nothing eh?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Been to many, but if you wanna chill in Toronto for a coffee, I dun mind, and I don't even know who you are. PM if your interested.


----------

